# Extreme C



## Pinar_ello (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

Could anyone tell me if possible where imight be able to buy a 54cm Colnago Extreme C? I know the frame has been discontinued but i'm hoping there is one out there somewhere that some shop or other wants to get rid of.... 

I live in Ireland but would be willing to travel to europe to get the frame if needed be..

Thank's very much inadvance for any help......:thumbsup:


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I was in a shop on the Liffey a couple of years ago that must be one of the best bike shops I've been in and I noticed that at the time they had quite a few older Colnagos in stock.

Maybe there?

Sorry I can't remember the name of the place but it was on the left side as you face the docks right in town.


----------



## Pinar_ello (Jul 28, 2009)

mj3200 said:


> I was in a shop on the Liffey a couple of years ago that must be one of the best bike shops I've been in and I noticed that at the time they had quite a few older Colnagos in stock.
> 
> Maybe there?
> 
> Sorry I can't remember the name of the place but it was on the left side as you face the docks right in town.


Thank's very much mj3200.the shop is called Cyclelogical.I never thought of it.I'll try them when i get home in two weeks time as i'm in Perth,Australia at the moment.Thank's again...:thumbsup:


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Slane Cycles in Belfast seem to still be listing some. They are very helpful.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

maybe a little late ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290448281743&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

(BTW, I'm not the seller)


----------

